# POTM April 2004 - part 3



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

Holy crap guys !!! Great entries this month, easily best entries ever, nice work


----------



## (ActivePulse) (Jan 23, 2003)

# 23 all the way, phat pics!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

23 has a nice shoal


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

voted


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

23 id say


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i voted for the big bad geryi!!


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Although 25 is good I went with 21, nice colors in that pic.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

erikcooper said:


> Although 25 is good I went with 21, nice colors in that pic.


 is that a rhom in the background?????? the nats look great


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

very nice pics everyone


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

#20


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

#19


----------



## Rich_UK (Jan 15, 2004)

Great looking brantii.
Very nice markings on No.20


----------



## randomhero (Mar 29, 2004)

25 is pretty tight, gotta love p's mowin down feeders.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Voted!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

erikcooper said:


> Although 25 is good I went with 21, nice colors in that pic.


 and the fact that it is a serra sandwiched by two bigger pygos. It got my vote.


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

It seems nowadays everyone just votes for the pics with Piranha's eating stuff yea #25 is good but there are better. of course it's all personal preference.


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

heres a beauty!

*_edit_*
I removed the picture from your post, because this isn't the right place to post it - feel free to start a new thread to show off your fish, though









- Judazzz


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Jebus said:


> It seems nowadays everyone just votes for the pics with Piranha's eating stuff yea #25 is good but there are better. of course it's all personal preference.


 I have to agree. 25 is a ok picture but there are better pics here!!









Once again my personnel opinion


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

voted! I like the pics.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

voted.


----------



## kitty73 (May 3, 2004)

oh my god 23 rocks!!!







i think it is a fantastic pic!!!














well done!!


----------

